# Contest: write trailer music for Composers.Pro



## Flaneurette (May 15, 2017)

While we were busy working on our website, we decided to hire our low voice actor to make an official trailer introduction for our upcoming website https://www.composers.pro/invite (composers.pro.) And I thought... it would be fun to create a small contest! 

Anyone can join! the rules are simple:

https://www.composers.pro/promo/trailer-contest.zip (Download the voice-over files here), pick one voice-over, and write music beneath it.
Send the soloed music track back + a mix with the voice-over to the e-mail below, and indicate which voice-over you scored: 1 or 2.

Two winners will get a lifetime premium subscription (when we launch a premium service next to the free service) plus a honorable mention on the website.

So, ...are you up to the challenge? what can you do in 22 seconds? let's hear it!

E-mail your submission to:






Anonymous submissions (no honorable mention on the website) are also accepted. Registering is not required. Please indicate so in your submission e-mail.

The contest will run until June 15, 2017.


----------



## ReMoFuMu (May 16, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> So, ...are you up to the challenge? what can you do in 22 seconds? let's hear it!







Your first voice-over is 22 seconds, the second maybe 18.
Is it possible to cut the narration files a little bit?
Do you have a maximum length of your trailer introduction in mind?
Maybe 30 seconds or longer?
I think, to create something useful for your upcoming website, it is
required, to set hitpoints.


----------



## Phryq (May 16, 2017)

Is your website like a Soundcloud for composers only?


----------



## Flaneurette (May 16, 2017)

ReMoFuMu said:


> Your first voice-over is 22 seconds, the second maybe 18.
> Is it possible to cut the narration files a little bit?
> Do you have a maximum length of your trailer introduction in mind?
> Maybe 30 seconds or longer?
> ...



There is no limitation. If you feel some parts need to be cut or extended, feel free to modify it.


----------



## Flaneurette (May 16, 2017)

Phryq said:


> Is your website like a Soundcloud for composers only?



Something similar yes. With the difference that the composers keep their ownership of the compositions and music that they post, and also better audio quality.


----------



## David Hall (May 16, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> Send the soloed music track back + a mix with the voice-over to the e-mail below, and indicate which voice-over you scored: 1 or 2.


do you mean one solo track and plus one WITH the voice over mixed together?


----------



## Flaneurette (May 17, 2017)

David Hall said:


> do you mean one solo track and plus one WITH the voice over mixed together?



Hi David, yes exactly. The mix is for the jury, and the stem will be used to mix it ourselves.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (May 17, 2017)

Nice idea @Flaneurette  Im interested ! So there is no limitation in the length of the final track is and how we can cut and manipulate the voice over with the music right?


----------



## Flaneurette (May 18, 2017)

IoannisGutevas said:


> Nice idea @Flaneurette  Im interested ! So there is no limitation in the length of the final track is and how we can cut and manipulate the voice over with the music right?



Well, I would be very interested in what you can come up it! the trailer will be placed on the homepage, and I haven't got a fixed length for it. So if you want to go creative on it, that's fine with me.


----------



## Flaneurette (Jun 14, 2017)

Quick update:

The contest will end tomorrow. But I am going to extend the final date to Friday. So, one extra day to mail your composition!  (if you need the weekend too, let me know then I close it on Monday)

A lifetime premium membership is at stake... which when you break it down, will run in the hundreds of dollars. Also, your name will be prominent on the website. So if you want to take a shot, now is the time!

We've got a temp track on our site: https://www.composers.pro if you scroll down. It's just a temp page filler. But it can give an idea of what it's supposed to do!

The winner will be notified through e-mail next week. Note that, the premium membership will launch later this year, and will follow after the basic free accounts have been launched. Premium accounts are far more advanced.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Jun 14, 2017)

Done, i sent it today !  Its a "bit more aggressive" though than the one you have in your temp track. Hope you like it anyway!


----------



## Flaneurette (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks Ioannis! 

We currently have 11 participants so far, so there is a good chance of winning!


----------



## Sopris (Jun 15, 2017)

Just started working on something today, I'll send it tomorrow.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Jun 29, 2017)

@Flaneurette Any news about the contest and the site?


----------



## Dear Villain (Jun 29, 2017)

IoannisGutevas said:


> @Flaneurette Any news about the contest and the site?



She said in Frederick thread that she was bailing out on the new site due to the lack of appreciation/hostility people were showing him, suggesting it was not worth it for her to continue developing her new site.

Glad I didn't waste my time putting something together for the trailer contest.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Jun 29, 2017)

Dear Villain said:


> She said in Frederick thread that she was bailing out on the new site due to the lack of appreciation/hostility people were showing him, suggesting it was not worth it for her to continue developing her new site.
> 
> Glad I didn't waste my time putting something together for the trailer contest.



Really? Damn, he / she seemed like a good person, i didnt expect that. An email to us who put the effort or a notification would be nice. Oh well, time to upload my queue to BMI and put it on AudioJungle. 

Thanks for the info @Dear Villain


----------

